# Ohio Power!!



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

My girlfriend and I went down to Ohio Power today and did very well. We caught a ton of bass and a bunch of good blue gill. Got a little mud on the tires too!! It was a lot of fun. Here are some pics, she caught the biggest one!!


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

Very nice! It's such a fun place to be, even if the fish aren't biting. How sweet when they are though!


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Congrats on the successful afternoon! Looks like you taught your girlfriend a little too much!


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

*Girlfriend is having way too much fun! * :B 

Remember...sun behind photographer, or use flash. 

Sorry, it's the anal retentive photographer in me.

I'm glad you guys had a good day! :G


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

from the pics looks like you were in the area north of camp K?maybe...just quessing


----------



## Fishdog (May 4, 2005)

Nice fishes!

That's the same as AEP right? Never been there, but a friend talks about it and it looks awesome from the AEP website. You can only camp in designated areas right? Anyone have opinions on the camping there? Any four wheeling areas, or even allowed?


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

4 wheeling is not allowed....camp ground c & K are the only ones open by the water right now id say c would be best for fishing k would be less crouded...camp A is a family camp ground only youngsters can fish in its 2 ponds....Camp D used to be nice but they have half of it closed off...N was my favorite but it is closed for the year as well....C would be a good bet but this time of year it can be a high traffic area..K is more peaseful if that what you are after..2 others are H and G...G is nice a secluded with a creek type setting lots of shade and H is usually people with larger campers stay because its easy to in and out of.....Pit Potties only, bring some TP there are pumps for water but i bring my own (its not the greatest)..don't forget your printable permit they have been checking them this year...other than that ots a lot of R&R peace and quitet


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

North of K, nope. Everybody's idea of four wheeling is different. There are some non-gated roads where you do need four wheel drive to get back into ponds. I also saw a group of people on quads this weekend. I'm not sure about the quads, but If the road is not blocked or gated and it's open and muddy. You can put your truck into 4wd and go down the road.


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

yea my idea of wheeling was atvs, bikes, ect...they are no nos as per rule #6 of the AEP permit agreement


----------



## Fishdog (May 4, 2005)

No, I'm not looking for atv or true off roading, but just access to different ponds and areas by truck if not gated off. Thanks for the info...


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

Fishdog said:


> No, I'm not looking for atv or true off roading, but just access to different ponds and areas by truck if not gated off. Thanks for the info...


oh yea lots or those types of roads...if the gates are open and it dosnt have a sign that says no vehicles beyond this point you are good to to...there is lots of that type of roads over around the horse area and the bike trail and a road behind the miner memorial...i take my wifes explorer and havent got stuck yet there was a couple time i though i should have but didnt


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Just keep in mind that when you go 4 wheeling on some of those roads you create ruts which in some cases make the road impassable to others. If the road gets tore up real bad they will post a gate on it like some of the others. These roads are still used by well inspectors and AEP employees and a gate is alot cheaper than paying someone $25/hr to run a grader.


----------



## Fishdog (May 4, 2005)

Yeah, I'm not into creating problems for others. If it's too muddy, I would pass on going in the area unless it was urgent. Not worried about my truck (full size Bronco) getting stuck, but just considerate of others - and of land owners. Very good point though - something everyone should consider...


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

when i go though ther i alway try to ride high on the ruts to knock them down plus keeps from ripping the muffler off the truck...usually when it gets to bad they shut the gates till it drys up a little...but if they are open and it looks too wet i usually get as far as that is reasonable and hoof it the rest of the way...i d did have a heated debate with a guy one time about my truck blocking the road i went till i felt anyone becides a truck with mudders on it should go ...then i pulled off as far as possible and walked back while i was fishing a gut came up ask if that was my explorer back there i told him yes the he continued to give me hell for blockling the road...i told him he would be stupid for going any farther he got ticked off and walked away...when i did get back to the truck i noticed a huge rut on the side of the road that wasnt there before basicly he decided to go around in the ditch...guy like that are what ruin everything


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I was down at AEP the weekend of the 4th, and any of the AEP regulars will know where I am talking about. First crossroad off rural dale to the left. They mounded up dirt and rocks to prevent people from driving down to that pond. Well I was driving by and there was a truck with its front end half way over that mound. There were a couple people trying to stack rocks under the front end. It was the funniest thing I ever saw. I don't know how they got over it the first time but on the way out sure taught them a thing or two. We had a winch on the front of our truck but were to busy laughing to stop. Word to the wise...if you get stuck back in there it can make for a long day.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

I know that exact spot Squid_1.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

hope it wasn't you I was laughing at.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Nope, not me!!!!


----------



## super_toad (Mar 20, 2005)

spent 2 hours once pushing a buddy out. he thought he could drive around a wet spot. (he could have easily drove through it on the road like i did) we had to gather about 50 little rocks and teach my wife to drive a stick shift in order to get it out. he seemed to find the situation humorous...


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

I Once had a problem on this road a couple of years back. THe road goes on for about a half a mile down hill and as you can see is very narrow. We got pretty close to the bottom of the hill and the ruts got deeper and deeper and the road was gone. The road just dropped off like 3 or 4 feet. We had a little trouble getting back up from the deep ruts, our tires were caked with mud and spinning. After four of us pushing on the truck and putting rocks and branches and anything we could fing under the tires, my dad got the Big Dodge Ram with Buckshot Mudders rolling up the hill. I swear, we were scared, we thought we were stuck!! HE went up that hill in reverse going about 20mph and the engine was working!! It was scary but fun at the same time


----------



## Fishdog (May 4, 2005)

I guess I just hate seeing this post die, LOL...

Anyway, I will almost always get out and check what I'm about ready to get myself into. Got myself stuck in 3 foot of mudsoup down in Daniel Boone National Forest once. Looked like nice and easy, and just surface mud. A shocker to say the least.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I went down one road and the gravel stopped, to wet to turn around backed out about 1/2 mile. Took $20 dollars just to spray the mud off. Now if it rains I either walk or play cards and drink beer.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Ya, you definitley learn your lesson if it rains.


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

[QUOle and walked back while i was fishing a gut came up ask if that was my explorer back there i told him yes the he continued to give me hell for blockling the road...i told him he would be stupid for going any farther he got ticked off and walked away...when i did get back to the truck i noticed a huge rut on the side of the road that wasnt there before basicly he decided to go around in the ditch...guy like that are what ruin everything[/QUOTE]


Some advice - NEVER block a road or a gate. 

You may have an oil well worker that can and will be going through where your exploder is parked. Just because it looks bad for you means nothing  If you have a road blocked and they need through you may find your truck towed or towed out of the way.

Some of the guys run 4-wheelers, others pick ups. They DO get through those roads no matter what, if stuck, no problem their company will pull them out. Usually any grading - which is actually dozer work, was done by the oil guys. None of the gated areas are being graded for the benefit of US. There are lots of wells scattered around AEP that are active. The guys have keys for the gates.

Ditto on DNR, if one of those guys wants through - he is going through.

As long as there are not ruts on the dams they sure don't worry about the ruts. I've seen drilling rigs hauled back through 2 miles of mud by dozers, work crews, etc., mudders, pumpers you name it. 

I dropped a 4x4 through ice over a rut one winter and took me 2 hours to get out.


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

the way this huy was dressed wasnt no oil rig guy...just an A hole...but i see what you are sayin


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

went to AEP about 6 weeks ago and almost got my 3/4 ton dodge ram 4x4 stuck a few times. Mostly on trails that looked easy until you were a half mile back. Then the trail was only a foot wider then my truck and we were bouncing off the skid plate. Gonna have to get better tires winch and a lift at some point. don't like having to call for help.


----------

